# rotationless G-Perm



## apoplectic (May 11, 2008)

Anybody know any? I don't think I've ever seen one and I think it would be worth learning it if it exists.


----------



## Lofty (May 11, 2008)

I don't know any unless you add F/B turns.


----------



## apoplectic (May 11, 2008)

F turns I have no problem with, B turns I will reluctantly do over a rotation. As long as there is no L or D turns


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 11, 2008)

Why no L or D turns? Those are far simpler than F/B turns...


----------



## joey (May 11, 2008)

There are some, where you can do a D instead of a u, but I can't quite remember exactly sure.

R' U L U2 R U' L F B U2 F' B' from blade470


----------



## brunson (May 11, 2008)

joey said:


> R' U L U2 R U' L F B U2 F' B'


I don't think that's a valid PLL
http://cube.garron.us/tools/algsolve.php?alg=R'+U+L+U2+R+U'+L+F+B+U2+F'+B'


----------



## hait2 (May 12, 2008)

why not take a regular Gperm and instead of y' R' U R at the end, replace with F' U F
?
i can't possibly see the advantage to this but if you don't mind F moves..


----------



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2008)

Well, I saw this on macky's site recently. R2 u' R U R U' R' u R2 f R' f'


----------



## shelley (May 12, 2008)

brunson said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > R' U L U2 R U' L F B U2 F' B'
> ...



It's missing a '
It should be R' U L' U2...
It's one of the PLLs on speedcubing.com and the one I used before I found better ones.


----------



## Pedro (May 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Well, I saw this on macky's site recently. R2 u' R U R U' R' u R2 f R' f'



doesn't work, Dan


----------



## watermelon (May 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Well, I saw this on macky's site recently. R2 u' R U R U' R' u R2 f R' f'


I think you mean R2 u' R *U'* R *U* R' u R2 f R' f'. anyway, that's just the usual G-Perm with f R' f instead of the usual y R U' R'.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 12, 2008)

URL didn't work.
Found R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 u', though.
(u' can be moved to beginning)

(See how it works?  )


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 12, 2008)

1: R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'

2: R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2' f R' f'
R2' u' R U' R U R' u l2 b R' F' <- I like this better 

3: R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2' b' R b

4: R' d B' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 12, 2008)

watermelon said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I saw this on macky's site recently. R2 u' R U R U' R' u R2 f R' f'
> ...




I believe that last f should be f'


----------



## Johannes91 (May 12, 2008)

Why almost nobody seems to check the algs they write before posting?


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 12, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Why almost nobody seems to check the algs they write before posting?


I always run mine through my Firefox alg search, or an FMC helper page...


----------



## brunson (May 13, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Well, I saw this on macky's site recently. R2 u' R U R U' R' u R2 f R' f'


That's what I use, I think I got it off Bob Burton's site. (Well, the corrected version, anyway)


----------



## ROOT (May 25, 2008)

i do R2 u' R U' R U R' u l R U F' U'

i combine the u and l to make it basically one move. its rotationless basically.


----------



## apoplectic (May 26, 2008)

heres some i pulled off of opticubes.com:
http://www.opticubes.com/pll_g1.gif
F2 R2 U' R' U' R F2 R' U R F2 U R2 F2

http://www.opticubes.com/pll_g2.gif
R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 

http://www.opticubes.com/pll_g4.gif
R2 F2 U R2 F U F' R2 F U' F' U' F2 R2 

I still need to find the last one, the opticubes one for RFU algs didnt work.


----------



## watermelon (May 26, 2008)

apoplectic said:


> I still need to find the last one, the opticubes one for RFU algs didnt work.


Do you mean one of the algorithms doesn't work? If so, let me know which one and I'll fix it.


----------



## apoplectic (May 27, 2008)

Ok, I don't have my cube on me now, and I dont remember which one it was, so probably when I get back home to my cube, I'll PM you about the wrong one.


----------

